# Sermon on 1 John 2



## Reformed Roman (Apr 19, 2011)

Sermon, 1 John 2(1).mp3 - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage My Sermon I did on Sunday morning. A congregation called me on tuesday and asked me to preach. You can either download it on the top right hand corner or listen to it on here. 

I warn you: Since I don't really prepare introductions, I came off very monotone and everything in it. But it gets better.

Feel free to shoot over advice, tips, and or encouragement


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would start preparing introductions. 

It came off that you were downplaying the pulpit (I doubt you meant to). You were saying that you did not deserve to be up there and that everyone else is used by God. I would have cut all of that out.

Drop the jokes. Don't point out the difference between your five points and that you normally only have 3. That is wasted words. Don't reference previous sermons either. If you need to remind them of a point you already made, simply remake the point quickly.

I thought you did a good job when moving over to Ephesians. You repeated the reference several times and gave everyone plenty of time to get over there.

At around the 13 minute mark you say that God took away our sins and OUR wrath. I know it was a misstep, but it is something to watch for. 

I haven't listened to the entire thing. Once I do I will add any more comments.


----------

